# Cantering + Jumping.



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

! 
I loved it


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Were you doing that bareBack?? That was Really good!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol yeah I was bareback! Thanks! 

I seem to stick better bareback haha 

Thanks again


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

-Puts hand over mouth-
Do you have sticky tape on your bum ?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lololol!!!


SHHHH its a secretttt


----------



## Gee (Nov 7, 2009)

im sorry 

dont worry i wont tell


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Cute video and good seat with just a bareback pad! One thing I noticed more before you were asking her to jump was she's not really using her hind end...more just dragging it along. Once you put her over a fence or two she seemed to perk up and have the impulsion she needed to maintain the canter though. Is she strong at the canter? Maybe try giving her her head when you first start into the canter and bring in your reins as you go around the arena...might give her more incentive to keep her impulsion if you're off her mouth a little at the start. Once you had her over a fence or two her canter was beautiful though!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Shes very strong when trying to turn at the canter! 

Ill try that! Thanks!  

Any other little tid bits for getting her off her front?? Thanks!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She likes to play with the bit, and flings her head a bit more than I like; not sure if you've tried other bits or not, but that definitely bothered me. 

She looks pretty good otherwise, although with her flinging her nose out and up often, she loses her impulsion from behind. I think if you were to get her head\nose flinging and bit chomping figured out, she may stay in contact with the bit, and work better from behind. 
I am the same way bareback...Lol! Love it!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh trust me that head thing is getting to me 2! Im going to be ordering a new bit in a few days! We think its because she needs more tounge release. So hopefully once we get it sorted out she can focus lol!


Thanks!!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Do you yous Sticky bum on your jodphurs? because i cant get over how good you are at keeping your behind on the pad. I cant help but bounce around.. its so hard!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

haha no I dont  

Just keep practicing, try rocking your hips with your horses movement. It might looks funny at first, but once you get better at it it becomes un noticeable

My instructor use to tell her students to think of having a jelly belly... idk HOW that helped but I guess it kept them from stiffening there body which is what causes you 2 bounce around. So try and loosen up


----------

